# American WW II aicraft found



## polarman (Nov 16, 2012)

Hey guys,
we had an expedition last Summer in Northern Norway and found a crashed American WW II aircraft. I'm not really interested in aircrafts, like ships more. But I thought it might be interesting to some of you.


----------



## A4K (Nov 16, 2012)

Wow, great find, thanks for posting!

Interesting the overpainted early red outlined markings, and funny that hatch looks like a Bf 109 radio hatch!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 16, 2012)

That is a great find, thanks for letting us see your find!


----------



## N4521U (Nov 16, 2012)

You pointing that gun at Me??????
Nice trophies!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 16, 2012)

That is so cool! I once found a tire while fishing - lol


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 16, 2012)

vikingBerserker said:


> That is so cool! I once found a tire while fishing - lol



Was it a keeper? LOL. Thanks for posting the pictures Polarman


----------



## polarman (Dec 2, 2012)

Guys, I'm going there next summer again. Wanna join?[video]http://www.stoneworksinternational.com/norwegian-bowling/[/video]


----------

